# Be on the alert !!!!! Curbies 2005 Thread



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Be on the alert !!!!!

Tis the season to keep a close watch on the big clearance items at Curby's.

Watch out for your neighbors throwing away those animated deer with non working lights or bent frames. The all weather motors are often still good, and the wiring from the dead light sets is what I use for my LED projects, not to mention using the frames for that wolf conversion.

White styrofoam. Everyone and their brother got SOMETHING that came packed in white styro. Often the pieces are big enough to use as headstones, and the smaller odd shaped pieces can be cut down to make brick or stone facades.

Look for those blow up units being thrown away, I have yet to score one, but I know they'd make a wonderful base for a fake fire.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah always keeping us on our toes


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

HA sweet! my dad is way into the christmas decorating and we needed to get rid of one of our blow ups because the motor wasn't strong enough to blow the figure all the way up... but i kept it anywas because i knew it could be used for something...
so i'm definately going to make myself a fire for next year... thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The title of this thread scared the crap out of me. 


I've hit the sales, now it is time to do some nieghborhood shopping. 

Great ideas, V.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Took Vlad out shopping at Curby's last night. Here's what we found so far.

Curby Finds pictures by troop134 - Photobucket

I'm happy to report that both mechanical motors on the deer work and the Miter Saw looks brand new. It looked as if someone bought it, used it for a project and then tossed it out. Yipee for us. Hopefully we'll be able to find enough of the mechanical deer for our NJ haunters group so we can do a wolf project later in the season.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

YOU GUYS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Well Trish, one of us does (lol), but the fact remains, that tis the season where people throw out tons of useable prop materials after they get new stuff for Xmas. Why anyone threw out a like new 10" Compound mitre saw is beyond me though. They also threw away two ancient table saws, but they weren't worth the effort of grabbing.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great haul Mr V and Mrs. BC.


Good luck in finding more deer.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

They probably didn't throw it away. They were probably unloading their truck and you cam eby and swiped it before they could get it into the house. They took your license plate number and the police will be there shortly!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Dude, awesome headsup, thanks!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ahhh, tonights the night again, gas up the van Black Cat, I smell animated reindeer poontang..................


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LMAO Vlad! Attracted to the smell are ya?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Did you know that Tang was the official drink of the astronauts? PoonTang must be a different flavor. I would hate to see the Kool-Aid guy busting thru the wall with some PoonTang.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> They probably didn't throw it away. They were probably unloading their truck and you cam eby and swiped it before they could get it into the house. They took your license plate number and the police will be there shortly!


LOL That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This thread has just become wrong in so many ways...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Watch out everyone - Vlad's out for some poontang!!!!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Not just any ol' PT, but _Animated Reindeer Poontang!_ I dunno, just seems like it would be a trifle uncomfortable if not just too damn weird and most likely illegal in at least 48 of the 50.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awww, come on Rudolph! It's only kinky the first time....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Blink raindeer, Blink!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

48 out of 50, but not NJ. Which is why we just got back with two more animated deer tonight. I haven't tested the motors yet, but it's the frames I really want.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll take the motors then, Vlad. Just pm me.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Checked the hood today,nothing.Like 50 of them still wired in front yards tho. Maybe next week.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's very true Skullboy, it's all in the timing. Many people have their Xmas displays out, but have stopped turning them on at nights. I expect that this weekend most of those diplays will come down, and that next weeks first garbage night should be a biggie.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Decoration Dumpster Diving...too funny.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Decoration Dumpster Diving...too funny.


That sounds like the name of a good class for your make and take, Vlad.

After you get your pvc frames together, you could teach: Decoration Dumpster Diving 101.

Woud love to see that graduation.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes Yes dumpster diving for props could be a new party theme evryone has to go out and find specific parts and them assembles them into one.

Come on Sin everythings legal in Nj.... Except for whats normal


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Your finds sound great! The only thing I collected is an ice cream machine motor and that's because I'm throwing it darned thing out. I think shopping at Curby's is to much work for this Coloradoan right now. Although the garbage hadn't been collected her in 3 weeks, you can't always tell the difference between a pile of snow and garbage covered by snow. I'll keep it in mind for next year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm interested to see what goods will be collected.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

We're going to cruise the hood on the way home this evening (we're going out tonight).

However, I'm thinking that we might get lucky during the week on trash collection days.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OK - I just came back with two reindeer! One big one and one smaller one. 

I just plugged them in and it appears as though the motors don't work. I don't know if they need a few minutes to warm up? I'll have Mr. Wicked look at them when he gets home. If it's something like a dodgy contact, he'll get them to work, no problem. 

It may be I didn't leave them plugged in long enough, but I don't know. I've never had them before and the hinges on the motor (that moves the neck) are kind of rustyl... we'll see!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The reindeer should work right away Ms Wicked. Not warm up time needed. Now you know why they were in the trash


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll have Mr. Wicked look at them; he may be able to get them to work.

Otherwise, I'll use them as a static prop. Maybe a dragon; I'll cut off the antlers and re-attach them as wings...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

what a neat idea!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ms. Wicked said:


> OK - I just came back with two reindeer! One big one and one smaller one.
> 
> I just plugged them in and it appears as though the motors don't work. I don't know if they need a few minutes to warm up? I'll have Mr. Wicked look at them when he gets home. If it's something like a dodgy contact, he'll get them to work, no problem.
> 
> It may be I didn't leave them plugged in long enough, but I don't know. I've never had them before and the hinges on the motor (that moves the neck) are kind of rustyl... we'll see!


If it is the basic motor is should kick right over. I have a place to order the motors if you need them. But you will have to rename all you kids after me. LOL. (Just joking)


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I totally didn't think about checking the curbs this year!
I'm sure all the good stuff is gone, we have some pretty weird garbage trucks around here. I can put stuff out every day, and any truck that passes will pick it up! Maybe we should just stop paying the one that is supposed to. LOL

Absolutely fantastic idea about the blow up motor for fake fires! I've been thinking about the reindeer for years, but never considered the blow-ups. 
I bow to your continued brilliance, Vlad!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Great ideas folks. Last year, immediately after Halloween, someone in the neighborhood tossed out a huge 36" diameter light up plastic pumpkin. I don't know where the heck they purchased something this large and heavy, but it had to have cost some bucks. Lucky I saw it and grabbed it. My wife and I also have numerous Christmas inflatable that we aren't going to use anymore (hate the deflated look on the lawn). We may try to reuse them and modify them into large silk flame lights. Man those fans are powerful.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Good work Ms. W. The motors may just be jammed up by the rusted hinged areas. Take off the bar that connects the motor to the deer, and see if it runs without a load on it. The black netting that they use on swimming pools makes a great covering for the deer frames. You can apply latex or mache directly to that netting to get your new creatures skin or fur.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Another fruitless day here.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Good work Ms. W. The motors may just be jammed up by the rusted hinged areas. Take off the bar that connects the motor to the deer, and see if it runs without a load on it. The black netting that they use on swimming pools makes a great covering for the deer frames. You can apply latex or mache directly to that netting to get your new creatures skin or fur.


I was quite pleased with the find! Mr. Wicked said pretty much the same thing as you about the motors - and yes, the hinges are rusted. Fingers Crossed!

Also, the smaller one will have an important role in my friend's Halloween party this year after his transformation into a dragon. He will part of the scene in the downstairs bathroom - an important room since everybody visits that room at some point during the party!

Vlad I may need to pick your brain about latex for this.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Origionally posted by Death Touch.


> Did you know that Tang was the official drink of the astronauts? PoonTang must be a different flavor. I would hate to see the Kool-Aid guy busting thru the wall with some PoonTang.


DT, I've done some research on Poon tang,
Poon is a cat.POON
So, I don't think tang made from a cat would be what I would be looking for.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

strange1 said:


> Origionally posted by Death Touch.
> 
> DT, I've done some research on Poon tang,
> Poon is a cat.POON
> So, I don't think tang made from a cat would be what I would be looking for.


I will have to remember that. LOL.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Take it from an ex-trash man and Hopper Shopper/Dumster diver that SPRING Cleaning is yet another good haul season at Curbies!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

No problem Ms. W. Black cat loves working with latex, and has made some amazing creations. we'll be glad to help anyway we can.


----------

